# Windows 7 Home Premium faster than Ultimate?



## 2JZ

My first computer with windows 7 was my laptop which has windows 7 home premium. It loads so fast its unbelievable, starts great, it can hibernate and just responds so fast to starting and shutting down etc....

Now i wanted to buy Home premimum for my new rig i built, because its cheaper than ultimate and it really seemed great. But i decided to download Ultimate 64 bit to try it out for 30 days before paying for a key.

So my question is, why does my Home premium 64bit run much faster? It starts faster, shuts down faster etc. *My ultimate does not even have hibernate!* Only sleep!

What advantages does Ultimate give me? I use this rig for gaming mainly.
Is the copy i downloaded (needed it quick, fast 2.5mb/s torrent, unactivated its a trial) a bad one for say? It supposedly has the SP1 or some crap installed with it...

my laptop is a $400 acer with a triple core AMD and a cruddy intergrated graphics chip. How does this machine start faster and run better then my whole rig?

**also where is the cheapest place to buy a real Windows 7 Ultimate product key? I found one for $80 kinda seems sketchy...


----------



## tout

I think Ultimate is full of bloat and that's why it's slower to start and shut down.


----------



## jellis142

Always buy legitimate disks. Your version of Ultimate might have Hibernate disabled by default.

Start > Programs > Accessories > Right-CL Command Prompt; Run as Administrator > type: powercfg -h ON. Check and see if Hibernation is enabled.

And for a gaming rig, Ultimate has no real advantages over HP. Ultimate is also more bulky.


----------



## InerTia*

I was thinking to going to Pro, or home premium. See my sig rig. Would it even matter? I personally think it would 2JZ.


----------



## snoogins

IF you are a student I would just suggest getting the Windows 7 Pro upgrade for 29.99.

Or dl'ing Windows Server 2008 for free and making it how you want.


----------



## 2JZ

Which OS do you recommend then? You are running pro? Anything that has over home premium?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout;13425205*
> I think Ultimate is full of bloat and that's why it's slower to start and shut down.


None of the additional software should really impact performance unless used. It's not bloat if you paid for the additional features.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ;13425259*
> Which OS do you recommend then? You are running pro? Anything that has over home premium?


Windows 7 differences: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare


----------



## rocker22dallas

well, when i purchased my laptop it had vista home premium. i purchased 7 ultimate for $120 for an OEM key. since then, i have gotten the free home premium my laptop offered, and going from ultimate to home premium is horrible. ultimate or professional are needed for gaming in my opinion.

in the scheme of things, many drivers, and programs won't work in home premium, but ultimate has always ran everything i threw at it.

unfortunately, when i put my new WD black in my laptop to replace the whining toshiba, i installed home premium and have been aggrivated every day with the slowness.

you may just have a bad copy.

I installed professional on my latest customer's pc since it was only $75 for a liscense and it installed perfectly. this is a good guide that shows how to get win 7 trial iso download


----------



## 2JZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins;13425253*
> IF you are a student I would just suggest getting the Windows 7 Pro upgrade for 29.99.
> 
> Or dl'ing Windows Server 2008 for free and making it how you want.


wow what deal is that









I have 2 HDD, one of which is salvaged from my old PC when vista first came out and came with my Compaq desktop PC. Could i pay $30 and upgrade to pro







?


----------



## snoogins

Yup, and there is a way to do a clean install with a registry change to let the upgrade work also. You just need a valid .edu e-mail address.


----------



## H-man

If it is like my rig, the board takes AGES to load windows (On f5 bios, it takes 24 seconds to hit the boot loader, less on f10c)


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocker22dallas;13425281*
> well, when i purchased my laptop it had vista home premium. i purchased 7 ultimate for $120 for an OEM key. since then, i have gotten the free home premium my laptop offered, and going from ultimate to home premium is horrible. ultimate or professional are needed for gaming in my opinion.
> 
> in the scheme of things, many drivers, and programs won't work in home premium, but ultimate has always ran everything i threw at it.
> 
> unfortunately, when i put my new WD black in my laptop to replace the whining toshiba, i installed home premium and have been aggrivated every day with the slowness.
> 
> you may just have a bad copy.
> 
> I installed professional on my latest customer's pc since it was only $75 for a liscense and it installed perfectly. this is a good guide that shows how to get win 7 trial iso download


What are you talking about?

Winows 7 HP and Ultimate have the same exact kernel. All drivers and programs work for both exactly the same.

There is nothing in Ultimate or Professional that would benefit gaming.


----------



## 2JZ

This is my first rig i built and therefore my first copy of windows i will be as i have always bought my computers at retail stores preloaded with all that stuff.

I have Vista ultimate on my other HDD in my computer just it won't start because i changed all my hardware and well i don't know how to make it boot now XD

but.. from experience on other computers with pirated OS it always seemed like they ran... funny? Just not as clean. Is this true, or is it a biased judgement because perhaps they ran their computers poorly, because im pretty anal by keeping my pc healthy







yeah do pirated OS run differently/worse?


----------



## jellis142

Pirated versions are crippled by guilt, that's why they run poorly. If you plan on keeping your system for awhile, stick with OEM.


----------



## 2JZ

crippled by guilt, what lol?


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ;13425415*
> crippled by guilt, what lol?


Exactly







They know their being passed around, and fight back. I tried to do this with my UMPC, I didn't have the original XP disk, so I downloaded an .iso (don't worry, I had a legitimate CD key), and it ran so poorly I considered using it to elevate my sub.


----------



## 2JZ

Makes sense









now home premium, professional or ultimate?
which to go for, professional seems to have that XP compatibility feature over home premium, and that seems to be all?

And if so where should i buy it and for how much?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ;13425475*
> Makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now home premium, professional or ultimate?
> which to go for, professional seems to have that XP compatibility feature over home premium, and that seems to be all?
> 
> And if so where should i buy it and for how much?


Do you even need XP Mode? What legacy software do you run?


----------



## jellis142

XP Mode in Pro is nice when trying to run older software, but I've come to barely use it. I got my copy of Professional on Newegg for $129. For gaming, there's no advantage to having Pro over Home Premium. And in my eyes, there's no real advantage to having Ultimate at all.


----------



## jellis142

"Windows 7 Ultimate - Microsoft's *Must Prowerful* Software"

This part scares me...I'd still buy it somewhere reputable.


----------



## EfemaN

As stated before, the differences in versions are negligible to the vast majority of users. I have Ultimate because I got it for $10 through a retail program. I get Professional for free because I'm a college student. If I had to buy one without any deals, it would be Home Premium, simply because of cost.

If you can find a key for cheap (usually they'll have student deals for Professional, and you can just find someone with a .edu address to help you), you can use their download links, and then get the official .iso from DigitalRiver (what microsoft uses to distribute their products digitally) for later.


----------



## [email protected]

Ultimate is just good only cuz it has Bitlocker and a extra stuff added. Home is just better because it ACTUALLY has less process uses compared to Ultimate.

I still think Ultimate isn't so bad but who needs extra stuff when you can have less with Home? I used to have Ultimate long time ago and believe it or not i had problems but with HOME i didn't. I think it's because Ultimate runs Domain or something i dunno but meh..


----------



## 2JZ

i heard those cheap ebay keys work sometimes too









but im going to not chinse out and buy a full price legit home premium. thanks guys


----------



## Gamer007

wow guys looks like windows 7 home premium this better for gaming

right?


----------



## Ultisym

Its not going to matter which version of windows 7 you use for gaming. Ive installed 7 Ultimate on everything for a couple years now but it doesnt cost me any extra. It has not been noticeably faster booting or shutting down for me but there is surely a little difference because of the additional services. Also, Not all mainboards are created equal when it comes to boot and shut down times. Some of it has to do with the various hardware installed and some simply havnt been optimized for boot times. Or some combination of the two. Turning off things you do not use in the bios, only initiating USB ports needed for the boot process (not all mainboards can do this), these can make a big difference.


----------



## Peanuts4

Kinda crazy but I prefer my win 7 home over win 7 ultimate. Don't know why but I do.


----------

